# U.S. made LED lights...



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 13, 2014)

M grow space size: 24" L x 18" W x 36" H.

I have one plant, sprouted Oct.1.

Have a Mars Hydro 48x3w Reflector LED

I'd like something better, made in America.

How is Advanced DS200 LED... 

or Advanced DS100 LED?

or any other LED under $500?

Limited funds, damn Social Security.


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 13, 2014)

IMHO, after tons and tons of research, I say that "Area 51" and "Apache Tech" are the two best LED grow light companies, period.  American or otherwise.

"Area 51" has better prices.  "Apache Tech" makes a bit of a better light, IMHO.

I think one of the "Area 51" lights would be in your price range.  Give them a look.

http://a51led.com/store/


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 13, 2014)

DogBoy420 said:


> IMHO, after tons and tons of research, I say that "Area 51" and "Apache Tech" are the two best LED grow light companies, period.  American or otherwise.



Research is great if you have used all of these brands and compared them to others, but if you are just giving an opinion based on what you have read, well you know what they say about those. If you have done all of this testing, I'd sure love to see the results.

I'll have to respectively disagree and say neither of those companies make my top 10 list, and I doubt they make the top 15...

To the original thread starter, what you need my friend is more power. The 48x3 only uses about 80 total watts, about 1/3rd the power you need. That would be ok to root some cuts in a dome, and maybe even veg a very small area for a minute, but to flower a plant and have it produce get something that uses close to 200 watts for that size setup. You want to pay close attention to what a fixture uses, and not what they call it. Most of these companies border on Bait and Switch tactics.

Has nothing to do with who built it. No one is getting results from 80 watts.


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 13, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Research is great if you have used all of these brands and compared them to others, but if you are just giving an opinion based on what you have read, well you know what they say about those. If you have done all of this testing, I'd sure love to see the results.
> 
> I'll have to respectively disagree and say neither of those companies make my top 10 list, and I doubt they make the top 15...
> 
> ...



I'm getting 1000-watt HID performance from an Apache Tech AT600, with tons less heat and way more longevity...I'm happy.  And I think your top 10 must be questionable if neither Area 51 or Apache Tech is in it.  IMHO.

I mean, honestly.  Not in an insulting fashion.  To say that neither of those manufacturers are in the top 10 is just wrong.

I can understand your possible disagreement with some of their claims, etc.  But come on bro.  To say that neither is top 10 is outrageous.  It sounds like you have a personal vendetta against them or something.


----------



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 13, 2014)

DogBoy420 said:


> IMHO, after tons and tons of research, I say that "Area 51" and "Apache Tech" are the two best LED grow light companies, period.  American or otherwise.
> 
> "Area 51" has better prices.  "Apache Tech" makes a bit of a better light, IMHO.
> 
> ...


DogBoy,
thanks, I'll give them a looksee.
I've been researching about 6 hrs, a day for a month...
Lots of hype out there.


----------



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 13, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Research is great if you have used all of these brands and compared them to others, but if you are just giving an opinion based on what you have read, well you know what they say about those. If you have done all of this testing, I'd sure love to see the results.
> 
> I'll have to respectively disagree and say neither of those companies make my top 10 list, and I doubt they make the top 15...
> 
> ...


PJ,
I've been following a lot of your posts...good info.
I became aware of the "actual draw" from something you posted on here.
My plant is surviving, not thriving... I'm using 4 23w CFLs, along with the LED...
I came to the conclusion it needs more "watts".
Thanks for your help.


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 13, 2014)

DogBoy420 said:


> I'm getting 1000-watt HID performance from an Apache Tech AT600, with tons less heat and way more longevity...I'm happy.  And I think your top 10 must be questionable if neither Area 51 or Apache Tech is in it.  IMHO.



You can certainly question my ability with the tech and even my opinions however I can post over 100 strains I have finished with LED's the last 6 years using many brands, so I am certainly up for some show and tell if you'd like to play.

Can you please post the pics you had with your 1000HID, and some of these results you have now and show the comparison please? You  stated that you are getting the same performance so it shouldn't be too much trouble I would imagine.

Also, will you please state whether or not you have made it past the warranty period, and if so how long has said light been working past's it's warranty period? You mentioned and I quote "Way more longevity" but at this point my guess is you think you will get it but have yet to see it. 

I understand what LEDs say on paper, but do you have proven results? Also, if it's not too much trouble can you list the other brands of lights you have owned and operated to be able to say "after tons and tons of research, I say that "Area 51" and "Apache Tech" are the two best LED grow light companies, period."

I'm just curious if this is based on what you have read or what you have seen and done. Big difference here. I guess what I am asking is define research.



DogBoy420 said:


> I mean, honestly.  Not in an insulting fashion.  To say that neither of those manufacturers are in the top 10 is just wrong.


Says whom? It is my opinion based on a lil bit of experience with the tech. No insults taken, and I certainly hope I have not insulted you as well. I tend to speak in fact, and very little will I ever sugar coat. 



DogBoy420 said:


> I can understand your possible disagreement with some of their claims, etc.  But come on bro.  To say that neither is top 10 is outrageous.  It sounds like you have a personal vendetta against them or something.



I don't have a vendetta against anyone. If they can charge a price like that, sleep at night and people are willing to invest that much money in to their lights, more power to them. 

They say a fool is born every day. 

If the thread title had been, who has the best LED bang for the buck, we wouldn't even be having this discussion. 

I'm glad you love your light, and I hope it performs great for ya. I love my lights and paid about 1/6th the cost and cover 8 times the space.

To each their own.


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 14, 2014)

UpstairsRichie said:


> PJ,
> I've been following a lot of your posts...good info.
> I became aware of the "actual draw" from something you posted on here.
> My plant is surviving, not thriving... I'm using 4 23w CFLs, along with the LED...
> ...


45 to 55 watts per square foot, and that is actual usage is what I use. If a light is less than that you can almost guarantee it will not yield anything out real well. You'll still grow plants of quality, just not any real quantity to speak about.


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

UpstairsRichie said:


> I'd like something better, made in America.
> 
> .




why are you set on led?

I have had great luck with floros and hid and love them both...

just curious.

cheers ~


----------



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 14, 2014)

justafarmer said:


> why are you set on led?
> 
> I have had great luck with floros and hid and love them both...
> 
> ...


my grow area is in a bedroom closet... just like the idea. It's cooler, too. 
No bulbs to replace.


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 17, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> You can certainly question my ability with the tech and even my opinions however I can post over 100 strains I have finished with LED's the last 6 years using many brands, so I am certainly up for some show and tell if you'd like to play.
> 
> Can you please post the pics you had with your 1000HID, and some of these results you have now and show the comparison please? You  stated that you are getting the same performance so it shouldn't be too much trouble I would imagine.
> 
> ...



Edited:

Deleted, respectfully.

Peace PJ.


----------



## giggy (Nov 23, 2014)

op are you beyond building your light? i watch the leds on another site and the area51 is one of the top choices, but the diy leds are blowing everybody out of the water at a lot less of a price. the problem is most led lights are over rated. like your 48x3 you would think 144 watts but no it is more like 75 to 80 watts. when you build your own you know what you have. most diy'ers are shooting for atleast 25 watts a square foot some more but leds set up right don't have to have as many watts a square foot as hid (50w) or cfls (100w) for a decent grow. i don't like to post links on this site, but if you would like to check them out shoot me a pm and i'll get some links for you. peace


----------



## giggy (Nov 23, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Research is great if you have used all of these brands and compared them to others, but if you are just giving an opinion based on what you have read, well you know what they say about those. If you have done all of this testing, I'd sure love to see the results.
> 
> I'll have to respectively disagree and say neither of those companies make my top 10 list, and I doubt they make the top 15...
> 
> ...


have i grown with these? no. have i watched threads with american and other lights? yes. i see good and bad in both. i watched a area51 rw150 vers. a onyx grow bloom and the onyx having more power the rw150 beat it. the next side by side the onyx won't have any lens on it. there is a man on here that has a china led and he has some nice stuff. topled i believe, not saying all china lights are junk but most are. the biggest thing in the cheap led lights is dependability. if it was to buy, i would buy american, english or german. my choice is to build my own then i know what i have. peace


----------



## UpstairsRichie (Nov 23, 2014)

giggy said:


> op are you beyond building your light? i watch the leds on another site and the area51 is one of the top choices, but the diy leds are blowing everybody out of the water at a lot less of a price. the problem is most led lights are over rated. like your 48x3 you would think 144 watts but no it is more like 75 to 80 watts. when you build your own you know what you have. most diy'ers are shooting for atleast 25 watts a square foot some more but leds set up right don't have to have as many watts a square foot as hid (50w) or cfls (100w) for a decent grow. i don't like to post links on this site, but if you would like to check them out shoot me a pm and i'll get some links for you. peace


giggy,
I have limited vision. I can tie my shoes.  Anything that includes close work is beyond me. Soldering, using a screw driver, are beyond my capabilities. I can use a sledge hammer, to break cement.   I used to be a machinist.
I ended up biting the bullet and buying a Mars II 900W LED. 
It's been on the plant a few days... plant seems to like it. $300+ was more than I wanted to spend...It seems like a quality build. Really heavier, than I thought it would be.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2014)

I like my topled so far so good.


----------



## giggy (Nov 23, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I like my topled so far so good.



forgot about you rosebud, but was talking about hamster. i think that is how he spells his name.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, Hammy, Hamster Lewis.  He rocks his grows.


----------



## surfinc (Nov 23, 2014)

PJ actually uses these things....I'm gonna have to say let's use experience over ideas and research...
Also don't think anyone here is about boasting.....
It's about growing the weed...
So let's keep to.that and let the ones with the most actual experience help those of us with less...
:48:
Oh and anybody got a used LED??


----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2014)

i agree will the experience thing, but what i was trying to say is not all leds are as good as said to be. so you need to do your homework before you buy. my experience  is with the white leds and i did ok for a first time user of them. i also know you can build your own for half of what most ask. pj i hope you didn't take this in the wrong way as i'm not trying to slam you in any way, i just hate seeing someone get a light that goes bad and then they can't get it repaired, replaced or parts for that matter because the builder is in china and won't return your e-mails. i do see this alot on other sites.


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s that I am using. On my 6th grow using them. Happy with the results. As with any grower, I want 2 more lights, like I have to really rock the boat. When the money`s right, I will get them.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2014)

The ones I am using are Chinese made. The company has emailed me on a few occasions to see how they are going... I am happy with them, but way too early to  recommend. Chinese just might be a ways ahead of us in this technology.


----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2014)

rose like i said before some of the china lights are ok, top changed their name to mars i believe and i have seen some other chinese light that did ok. what i'm saying is some one goes over to aliexpress and buys a 400 watt panel and get it home and it doesn't do what should, or burns out within 2 or 3 months, that is why i say do your homework. there are a lot of companies making led grow lights and there are american lights that i wouldn't use either, one of which is hydro grow (i think i have that right). the light might be good but dealing with cammie is another story. peace


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 24, 2014)

You are right. I trusted PJ's research and went with one he thought might be ok...he didn't promise anything of course.  You do have to get growers reviews.  I think we're on the same page.  Wouldn't that tick you off if they burnt out in 2 months....


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 25, 2014)

Just for the record guys, I own a single topled light, but the lights in my main garden were designed by me. 

I picked one up to see how it compared to what I build. 

Topled/Mars lights are a good entry level light that are affordable nothing more nothing less.


----------



## giggy (Nov 26, 2014)

i hear that rosebud and p jammers. i'm not sharp enough to design my own as of yet but i am learning. i am trying to get me some bridgelux vero 18's, but every time i turn around the wife needs money for the house hold and i hand her what i have. yall have a great turkey day. peace


----------

